# HELP!!** MK4 Jetta Alarm Keeps Going Off Randomly What Can I Do??



## KTrain64 (Sep 2, 2014)

***HELP!**
MK4 Jetta alarm keeps going off randomly for no reason, hate leaving my doors unlocked so my neighbors probably hate me because it goes off all night. Tried looking up DIY- bypass alarm so far unsuccessful. Anyone else have problems like this or any info??*


----------



## LizzieBathory (Aug 29, 2014)

My car is having a similar problem, I unlock the door with the key but the alarm still goes off when I open it. My dad is a VW guy and he says there is a common problem with the door latch. It has internal wiring that is connected to the alarm system and apparently after repeated slamming of the door, the solder holding the connection can break. In the meantime, I'd try removing the fuse that powers the alarm/sound. It will keep things quiet until you can figure out the exact problem.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Post in here, Kiesh...


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

scan the cars and post full scan using vcds in the ross-tech forum


----------



## anks12 (Sep 9, 2014)

Check out this post. I had a similar problem on my MK4 and it was due to bad solder connections in the door lock module. It's a pretty easy fix thanks to the detailed DIY by VgRt6. This might solve your problem


----------

